# (Coach) Confirmation?



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

My e-mail to John Nash:



> All signs pointing to...
> 
> P.J. Carlissimo?


And his response:



> PJ is a good coach and a better friend. That's all I can say at this juncture.


It might be confirmation. But then again, it might be nothing but commentary.

We'll just have to wait and see, I guess.

PBF


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

PJ's a good coach. He was a super coach at Seton Hall. He did a good job with our funky roster in the mid 90's. He didn't have the talent on the roster that Adelman or Dunleavy had, yet he won almost as much.

His altercation with Sprewell - was over analyzed. He can be abrasive - but so can I.

He'd be a good choice. I still want Flip, Muss or Silas more.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Choosing PJ wouldn't surprise me, and I wouldn't mind seeing him back here again. The guy knows his stuff and a few years of working with Popovich have probably taught him a few things about dealing with players. I still think the Blazers would prefer to get an experienced coach instead of another assistant.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder how long they've known each other... with PJ such a force at Seton Hall and Nash being around a long time, I bet they've known each other a while.

Interesting email, even if it's short of confirmation.

(Of course, the unspoken ending to his sentence might be, "PJ is a good coach and a better friend. I wouldn't put my friend through the pain of coaching this team."  )

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

PJ is married with children now, correct?

I remember back in his Blazer coaching days he was the swinging bachelor around town. :laugh:

(strangely, some even thought he was gay)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Maybe I'm just naive, but I have a hard time believing that John Nash actually answers emails from fans. However, if your response from Nash is the real deal, ProudBFan, then I would say you have a "scoop." Nash recently said that the reason for the delay in the coaching search would become very apparent once the guy was announced. And since Carlessimo is sitting on the bench next to Gregg Poppovich in the NBA finals right now, he might not want his hire announced just yet. Also, PJ used to be a head coach in the NBA, which is one of the things Nash said he was looking for.

I actually love the idea of Carlessimo coming back to Portland. Talk about a "rebirth" of his career! I'm sure he's learned a lot from Poppovich and others in recent years, and he always handled questions about the Sprewell incident in a very professional manner. The guy knows basketball, there's no doubt about it.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I think 'better friend' is a nice way of saying PJ isn't or man.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm just glad that they are considering PJ. He at least deserves that much. I wonder if they even need to interview him given his relationship with Nash?

One question, does PJ (or the Spurs) style lend itself to the run and shoot that the Blazers say they want their coach to implement? This is the only part that doesn't fit to me.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I think 'better friend' is a nice way of saying PJ isn't or man.


Then why does Nash say, "That's all I can say at this juncture."? If PJ isn't the guy, why wouldn't he just say so?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay Talkhard, which is it:



Talkhard said:


> I actually love the idea of Carlessimo coming back to Portland. Talk about a "rebirth" of his career! I'm sure he's learned a lot from Poppovich and others in recent years, and he always handled questions about the Sprewell incident in a very professional manner. The guy knows basketball, there's no doubt about it.


or (other thread referring to current candidates, including PJ)



Talkhard said:


> Please, God, let it be "other." I cannot believe that our brain trust of Patterson, Nash and Allen could only come up with these duds for our next head coach.


Do you like PJ, but really dislike the others?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The more and more I think about it, and take in some of your opinions regarding PJ, I think he'd be a solid option for us. Iavaroni is still my #1 choice, but PJ is closing in on #2 with Musselman (although his name isnt being thrown around much anymore).


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

With the finals scheduled to go to the 23rd (Game 7 if necessary) Is this time constraint going to be an issue in regards to the draft on the 28th? Or does PJ pull an LB and let future employment creep into the media during a playoff run?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

> Then why does Nash say, "That's all I can say at this juncture."? If PJ isn't the guy, why wouldn't he just say so?


 -Talkhard

I don't think he really has ever ruled anyone out, so I don't expect him to say that. I also think some things he didn't expect happened recently enough for him to be wise about ruling anyone out. In other words... until someone is hired... he won't be saying who is or isn't on the list. 

Personally, I like PJ. I didn't mind his barking, but it seems like the players did. I think to a certain extent you need to do your coaching in practices and let the game happen. Trying to call a play everytime down just seems to slow the game down.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> I actually love the idea of Carlessimo coming back to Portland.


Somehow, I knew you would. :biggrin: 



Reep said:


> One question, does PJ (or the Spurs) style lend itself to the run and shoot that the Blazers say they want their coach to implement? This is the only part that doesn't fit to me.


That is the very first question that entered my mind as well. I'm not sure his controlling style will fit what many of us have assumed (from reading Nash quotes) is the style Nash is building for, and many of us are hoping for.

Remember the last game of the season? Remember the joy on the faces of our young players? The comraderie? I was almost as happy as they were. My fear is that Carlesimo will crush the joy, remove all enjoyment for the players, and by extension, for me. 

The next couple of years is the development phase for this team. I hope the Blazers can find a coach who will instill the needed structure, team work, intelligence, skills, and yes, discipline in these players without crushing their spirits, filling them with resentment and erasing all the fun from the game. If we are going to lose for the next couple years, let's at least enjoy the process.

I'll try not to sound like a broken record about this, but this guy worries me.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Do you like PJ, but really dislike the others?


Yes. Do you see a contradiction between my two posts, because I don't.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Maybe I'm just naive, but I have a hard time believing that John Nash actually answers emails from fans.


He actually does. I have confirmation on that from at least two other sources w/ the Blazers. And I think it's WONDERFUL for a GM to both make him self accessible in this way AND (occasionally) take the time to discuss topics important to us Blazers fans.



> However, if your response from Nash is the real deal, ProudBFan, then I would say you have a "scoop."


One of my hobbies (or habits, if you will) is reading the tea leaves thrown out there by the Blazers' managment - especially during the off-season and leading up to the trade deadline. I've been doing it for years (much like many others here). But in all that time, I believe this may be the first time I've actually nailed one. And I say "may" here because we probably won't know the result for another week or so.



> Nash recently said that the reason for the delay in the coaching search would become very apparent once the guy was announced. And since Carlessimo is sitting on the bench next to Gregg Poppovich in the NBA finals right now, he might not want his hire announced just yet. Also, PJ used to be a head coach in the NBA, which is one of the things Nash said he was looking for.


As I said yesterday in the thread about Nash's comments on the coaching search, there are a large number of things pointing to Carlissimo. Those two things you mentioned above are just the tip of the iceberg. I don't have the time right now to list the others, but reading some of the threads posted here over the last 2 days or so should highlight most of them.



> I actually love the idea of Carlessimo coming back to Portland. Talk about a "rebirth" of his career! I'm sure he's learned a lot from Poppovich and others in recent years, and he always handled questions about the Sprewell incident in a very professional manner. The guy knows basketball, there's no doubt about it.


I'm on-board, too. I think Carlissimo would be a great hire. Not as "sexy" a hire as Flip, Musselman, or even Iavaroni, but a solid hire nonetheless. And a *perfect* fit for a very young team like ours will be next year, IMO.

But, again, we're just going to have to wait.

PBF


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> The more and more I think about it, and take in some of your opinions regarding PJ, I think he'd be a solid option for us. Iavaroni is still my #1 choice, but PJ is closing in on #2 with Musselman (although his name isnt being thrown around much anymore).


I'm in the same boat as Beer on this one.....PJ seems to be an interesting and intriguing selection the more that I think about it, however for some reason Iavaroni appeals to me still....


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Yes. Do you see a contradiction between my two posts, because I don't.


When you said "these duds" it was referring to a list that included PJ, but then you say that you would like PJ back. Not a big deal, I was just curious.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have been emailing back in forth with John Canzano about PJ and he seems to think that PJ would be a bad pick.....

In one of his emailed responses he said:

PJ to Darius (Put some more mustard on that pass!)......


and No. I don't take what Canzano says seriously I just wanted to get his perspective since he's one of the few sports writers we have in this town...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Maybe I'm just naive, but I have a hard time believing that John Nash actually answers emails from fans.


I can personally tell you TH, that since he has been here. He has answered a couple of mine, and I know others have posted some answers too.

I find it odd he has the time to do so, but certainly am glad he does.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> PJ to Darius (Put some more mustard on that pass!)......


I personally think Darius will be traded anyways.. but if PJ gets the nod at coach..... I would love to see that one play out. If any of the old PJ is still around, he may not put up with Darius lack a dasical efforts and inconsistancies. But then again, maybe learning under Popovich, PJ will have a way of getting Darius to be consistant


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Someone explain to me how PJ is going to nurture young kids?

You may not like it, but PLAYERS run this league, not caochse, and certainly not a coach like PJ....

Young player need a coach they can RESPECT...PJ has a history of being utterly DISRESPECTED by Spreewell...for right or wrong, don't think that players don't A) Know about it & B) Wonder, have questions about PJ as a result....

The next Blazer coach HAS TO command respect...not by sayng it, but by who he is...

I don't think PJ commands any more respect than Iavaroni would, or Eric Musselman....

Dwayne Casey, even though he is an assistant...err..associate head coach...has a better chance of commanding respect for these young players IMO.....College coaches like Izzo or Pitino would be good b\c they can command respect from "key" players (Zach\Telfair) on this team going forward.....And as crazy as it may seem to some, I think even a John Thompson could command some respect from younger players...

PJ...I am not sure he can...And has hre really changed his ways? He was a constant yeller\talker...and that type of coach doesn't last long...players today don't like it, and tune WILL tuine it out......

I am not a fan of PJ coming here.....I think it has potential disatser written all over it...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Do players benefit from playing college ball? I think so, it teaches them fundamentals and discipline. Take a look at our future team, the core is college deficient. Bassy, Miles, Zach, Outlaw, Ha, and possibly Green all missed out on that part of their developement.
Phase #1 of this teams game plan should be to bring in a teaching coach with NBA experience. Casey and Iavaroni have had some recent success at the assistant level, but Carlisimo has made a career out of teaching young men the basics. Carlisimo is head and shoulders above Iavaroni and Casey when it comes to qualifications.
Phase #2 is several years down the road after PJ has got the youngsters all fundamentally sound and working on the same page.... after he has worn out his welcome, you bring in a players coach (Adelman).


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> I am not a fan of PJ coming here.....I think it has potential disatser written all over it...


me too... I will be extremely disappointed if this is Nash's big move. PJ is such an abrasive control freak, I doubt he'd last the year.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm at the ABC stage now. Anything But Cheeks. 

the bar in my mind is so low for our next coach that he's more likely to step on it than trip over it. 

I'm so looking forward to this fall. it will be the season of tabula rasa in my mind.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

We hire PJ as coach, and lure Iavaroni to be an assistant for more $$ than what he makes with the Suns, and a promise that if PJ doesnt work out (or after a few years), he'll be gauranteed the head coaching job. :lucky:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> When you said "these duds" it was referring to a list that included PJ, but then you say that you would like PJ back. Not a big deal, I was just curious.


My mistake. I didn't notice PJ in that list. I was referring to Iavaroni and Casey when I said "duds." And that was too harsh, too. I'm sure those guys can coach, but they are not top-tier coaching candidates, in my opinion.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> PJ is such an abrasive control freak, I doubt he'd last the year.


Have you heard the word "abrasive" used by any of the Spurs' players? I think you're judging PJ on things that occurred many years ago. It's very possible that he's learned how to be a more effective coach since the Sprewell incident.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Have you heard the word "abrasive" used by any of the players on the Spurs? I think you're judging PJ on things that happened many years ago. It's very possible that he's learned how to be a more effective coach since the Sprewell incident


Sure it's possible that he's learned from past mistakes and done a personality makeover, but the old truism... _ We have no better way to predict the future then examining the past_ is something I put more faith in then hopes that a middle age man is going to change his approach... especially with nothing pointing to this. In interviews I have heard with PJ, he's claimed to "growing" but still going about things the way he knows how... and of course his voice is still a horse wreck from yelling constantly. I suspect that if PJ ever gets to be an NBA head coach again, that he'll be the same overcontrolling screaming maniac that had Warrior and Blazer players rolling their eyes in timeouts and openly hailing his dismissal. 

Of course this is only my guess, but his hiring would really put a damper on my Blazer optimism... like a bucket of water on a match.

STOMP


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Are any of you familiar with the term "Yenta" ? You will PJ's picture right next to it in a Yiddish dictionary.

A) He goes beyond being a screamer. Even when he isn't screaming, his nagging and nit-picking drive people crazy.

B) PJ gives "micro-management" a bad name. Have all of you forgotten him trying to call EVERY play from the side-lines? Have you forgotten him screeching at the team to STOP RUNNING so he can call a set play? 

C) Have you forgotten the stories about PJ being the last to arrive at practice, and the first to leave? Have you forgotten the stories about his assistants breaking down and film and such, while PJ was at his favorite Italian restaurant - shmoozing with a reporter or ten? Maybe married life has settled him down.......or just given him another distraction.




Please let this particular rumor be a bad dream!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I just have to go with my gut feeling and pass on PJ. He may have matured, and grown personally. But old habits are indeed hard to break. It use to drive me and Rod Strickland crazy having him call every play down the court.


IIRC, was it not PJ whom Rod Strickland was refusing to play for, and had a mini holdout in February or soemthing like that?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> was it not PJ whom Rod Strickland was refusing to play for, and had a mini holdout in February or soemthing like that?


yup. It was the whole Warrior team who passively watched Spree choke PJ for over 10 seconds before Mugsy Bogues separated them. Most of those same teammates showed up in a press conference to stand behind Sprewell afterwords... they did not show much support in their words or actions towards PJ.

I've no doubt that PJ knows his hoops, but I have lots of concerns about his ability to relate to players as the head guy.

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> PJ has a history of being utterly DISRESPECTED by Spreewell


Good. Anyone that Sprewell respects is automatically suspect in my book.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I may be worrying prematurely but I am not happy with the idea of Carlesimo returning. Even grating he is more mature and has learned more about coaching, a person does not fundamentally change IMHO. As others have noted, he's overly controlling. Strickland wanted to be creative and Carlesimo nixed that. That was a problem with all the vets. I think of Telfair who has a lot to learn but also needs to be able to create. I think of how Popovich accommodated himself to Ginobili's on-the-fly thinking and wonder if Carlesimo could do that. I think of how EVERY year the Blazers went into the playoffs hot and got killed by LA, and how Carlesimo insisted that Shaquille O'Neal not be double teamed. Never seemed to learn. I liked the idea of Flip Saunders or Musselman, I could live with Iavaronni, loved the thought of Pip as assistant but I am not crazy about this one. 
I also am thinking of how hard it is to type on an unfamiliar computer and hope the board will forgive any typos I missed.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Have you heard the word "abrasive" used by any of the Spurs' players? I think you're judging PJ on things that occurred many years ago. It's very possible that he's learned how to be a more effective coach since the Sprewell incident.


I haven't heard any of the Spurs players use ANY words in regards to PJ and why would they? 

He's an assistant coach. 

Even if they hated his guts, why would they go out of their way to make negative comments to the media about an assistant coach? 

This isn't a good argument.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Good. Anyone that Sprewell respects is automatically suspect in my book.


Spree respected Adelman quite a bit... in fact Rick was the main reason he sited when he resigned with GS despite the team having little chance of competing in the near future. The W's kneejerk owner Chris Cohan had other ideas. After Latrell resigned he publically declared the W's playoff bound with a starting lineup of BJ Armstrong, Spree, Mullin, Joe Smith, and Felton Spencer. Even though Mullin was injured for much of the year, Cohan fired Adelman for not getting more out of that pathetic assemblage of talent and replaced him with with said screamer who reportedly focused most of his tirades on his one decent player. Of course that doesn't A-OK Spree's actions, but... IMO the league is filled with other Sprees and Strictlands, and this next draft and Portland's current roster is not an exception to this. 

I wouldn't mind PJ as an assistant so much... as the head guy I see the same issues.

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

PJ married a woman and had kids with a women from Portland, just thought I'd throw it out there even though it has virtually no meaning whatsoever....


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

PJ's parents live in the same town I do, which also has nothing to do with anything, but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would love this , I heard Nash say the other night you will understand why we are taking our time


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope pj learned something from Pop , if so It would be a great hire


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Better get used to the idea that Carlisimo is going to be our next coach, guys. If the blazers wanted Iavaroni, they'd have him signed already. It didn't take Minny long to sign Casey.
The interview with Carlisimo will just be a formality, the blazers know what they're getting with him, he's been here before. PJC is Nash's buddy and more importantly, he's Paul Allen's buddy.
What you Carlisimo naysayers need to realize is that a very young team has different needs than a mature team. When PJC was here the last time he was coaching an older group of guys that were already set in their ways. Huge difference with the current group of youngsters. This current blazer team is tailor made for his skills.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Better get used to the idea that Carlisimo is going to be our next coach, guys. If the blazers wanted Iavaroni, they'd have him signed already. It didn't take Minny long to sign Casey.
> The interview with Carlisimo will just be a formality, the blazers know what they're getting with him, he's been here before. PJC is Nash's buddy and more importantly, he's Paul Allen's buddy.
> What you Carlisimo naysayers need to realize is that a very young team has different needs than a mature team. When PJC was here the last time he was coaching an older group of guys that were already set in their ways. Huge difference with the current group of youngsters. This current blazer team is tailor made for his skills.




I think Iavaroni has been offered the job. I think it is him that is taking his time now. 


Getting use to a coach with head coaching experience that learned under Pop isn't the worst thing that could happen to us. In fact with Pritchard and possibly PJ...although I think it's gonna be Iavaroni emulatating the Spurs would be a great thing


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

graybeard said:


> What you Carlisimo naysayers need to realize is that a very young team has different needs than a mature team. When PJC was here the last time he was coaching an older group of guys that were already set in their ways. Huge difference with the current group of youngsters. This current blazer team is tailor made for his skills.


I guess old guys might resent an over-controlling bleep for a boss more then young guys, but I didn't see any improvement in the young Warrior club that he was fired from. Why do you feel that Sebastian and Zach need to be berated/belittled all next year? 

...just kidding...sort of. If it's to be, I hope my strong concerns are misplaced and PJ helps turn all the youngins into players and the team into contenders again. We will see.

STOMP


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I don't think anybody needs to be belittled or berated, this young team needs to be taught when to pass and when to shoot, where to be when this happens and where to what to do when that happens. After everybody knows what they are supposed to be doing and they've practiced different scenarios a zillion times, some of their young minds may start wandering..... well then, sometimes a coach has to raise his voice to get them back on task. Some of the best coaches tend to be a little intense, especially if players start getting lazy or inattentive.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

graybeard said:


> I don't think anybody needs to be belittled or berated, this young team needs to be taught when to pass and when to shoot, where to be when this happens and where to what to do when that happens. After everybody knows what they are supposed to be doing and they've practiced different scenarios a zillion times, some of their young minds may start wandering..... well then, sometimes a coach has to raise his voice to get them back on task. Some of the best coaches tend to be a little intense, especially if players start getting lazy or inattentive.


We're in agreement on belittling and berating (and lots of other stuff)... but that has been staples of PJs past NBA head coaching methods. Reportedly (and according to my eyes) he rides his best players the hardest, constantly needling them, trying to generate emotional responses and get them to reach a point of breaking so that they can be rebuilt. I recall a former player comparing playing for him as a boot camp sort of experience. 

I've seen this bleep both rooting for the Blazers and living in SF when he was with the Warriors. To me his overmanaging seemingly every aspect of the game sucked the flow and fun out. My girlfriend just knew him as _The Screamer_. 

I dred seeing him back on the Blazer bench for many reasons that add up to me not wanting an bleep for the next Blazer coach. If he's there I hope he's done some introspection and questioned his approach and methodology... because that (not his knowledge) is largely whats failed him twice now. IMO the best coaches/teachers work with their players/students... this is doubly so when the players are multi-millionaires.

STOMP


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

STOMP said:


> We're in agreement on belittling and berating (and lots of other stuff)... but that has been staples of PJs past NBA head coaching methods. Reportedly (and according to my eyes) he rides his best players the hardest, constantly needling them, trying to generate emotional responses and get them to reach a point of breaking so that they can be rebuilt. I recall a former player comparing playing for him as a boot camp sort of experience.
> 
> STOMP


Maybe it's my experience at military schools, but I don't see what you're saying as a completely bad thing, STOMP. Sometimes players need to get their egos checked, so they can learn. Phil Jackson does the same thing, only in a subtler way. 

Players like Telfair, Miles, and Randolph - not to mention Ha, Khryapa and Outlaw - need a coach who isn't afraid to make demands of players, set high expectations, and get on them if they aren't performing. As others have pointed out, Carlesimo was a very good college coach, and these are essentially college players. And let's put things in perspective - this is not Bobby Knight. PJ is far from out of control. In addition, he's had a few years of learning from Popovich to learn how to deal with players at a lower volume from time to time. 

As for style of play, if PJ can get the Blazers to dedicate to defense the way the Spurs have, the uptempo offense will develop naturally off of rebounds, blocked shots, and steals. Portland has better athletes than San Antonio, and where the Spurs might be tempted to hold up on fast breaks to run their torturously well-executed half-court set, PJ would be smart to let the Blazers run so that D-Miles can track down an alley-oop from Sebastian Telfair. 

I'm not sold on PJ, but I can see the thinking behind it. If the Blazers are willing to give him a shot, I could see him turning the team around quickly.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> Maybe it's my experience at military schools, but I don't see what you're saying as a completely bad thing, STOMP. Sometimes players need to get their egos checked, so they can learn. Phil Jackson does the same thing, only in a subtler way.


I recognise the value of discipline and am not against boot camp per say... I don't think it's the best way to motivate multimillionaires though. For PJ to be a success in the NBA it's my belief he'll have to increase his subtlety a lot.



> Players like Telfair, Miles, and Randolph - not to mention Ha, Khryapa and Outlaw - need a coach who isn't afraid to maeke demands of players, set high expectations, and get on them if they aren't performing


There's that _need_ word again... how do you know what these particular guys need to motivate them best? Screaming at players and trying to control every moment has not worked for him in the past... in fact, thats why the guys on the teams he's coached in the past have tuned him out. They didn't respect him.



> As others have pointed out, Carlesimo was a very good college coach, and these are essentially college players.


Heres our main disagreement. NBA players are not at all comparable to college players IMO as their situations are completely different. Sebastian isn't holding onto a scholarship and wondering what he's going to do in life, he's helping a slew of relatives get out of ghettos by persuing his career. He's a man, and should be treated like one IMO. Monia and Khryapa have been pros for years now... Outlaw will be going into his 3rd year as a pro. 



> And let's put things in perspective - this is not Bobby Knight. PJ is far from out of control. In addition, he's had a few years of learning from Popovich to learn how to deal with players at a lower volume from time to time.


I've no evidence that PJ has reexamined his approach... why are you assuming that he has? I think the Knight comparison is pretty apt actually.



> As for style of play, if PJ can get the Blazers to dedicate to defense the way the Spurs have, the uptempo offense will develop naturally off of rebounds, blocked shots, and steals. Portland has better athletes than San Antonio, and where the Spurs might be tempted to hold up on fast breaks to run their torturously well-executed half-court set, PJ would be smart to let the Blazers run so that D-Miles can track down an alley-oop from Sebastian Telfair.


I see no Blazer defenders anywhere close to as good as Duncan and Bowen and those two were defensive standouts prior to PJ arriving. On top of that, they've no defensive weak links like Portland does with Zach. The Blazers have better atheletes then San Antonio? PJ is going to let any team of his run? We see things very differently.



> I'm not sold on PJ, but I can see the thinking behind it. If the Blazers are willing to give him a shot, I could see him turning the team around quickly.


that makes one of us.

STOMP


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the responses, STOMP. Here I go...



STOMP said:


> I recognise the value of discipline and am not against boot camp per say... I don't think it's the best way to motivate multimillionaires though. For PJ to be a success in the NBA it's my belief he'll have to increase his subtlety a lot.


Jerry Sloan hasn't increased his subtlety in decades of coaching, and has done amazingly well. Also, I haven't seen the kind of foaming-at-the-mouth PJ that I remember from the Blazers' and Warriors' days. 



> There's that _need_ word again... how do you know what these particular guys need to motivate them best? Screaming at players and trying to control every moment has not worked for him in the past... in fact, thats why the guys on the teams he's coached in the past have tuned him out. They didn't respect him.


Fair enough, _need_ is too strong a word. Perhaps I should have said "would likely benefit" instead. How do _you_ know that PJ hasn't adjusted under the tutelage of Popovich? The Spurs' head coach sometimes yells and sometimes doesn't. It's a balance that every coach has to learn along the way (some never do, like Bob Knight, but just about everyone else does), it might have come to PJ over the last few years. 



> Heres our main disagreement. NBA players are not at all comparable to college players IMO as their situations are completely different. Sebastian isn't holding onto a scholarship and wondering what he's going to do in life, he's helping a slew of relatives get out of ghettos by persuing his career. He's a man, and should be treated like one IMO. Monia and Khryapa have been pros for years now... Outlaw will be going into his 3rd year as a pro.


The fact is, these players have a great deal of learning to do, and a great deal of growing up to do. Sure, they might feel they need a coach less for "guidance" or "personal enrichment" the way a Shane Battier might have gotten from Coach K, but they do need to learn aspects of the game - unlearn bad habits, figure out complicated offenses and defenses, know how to be mentally disciplined and prepared for every game. Those are things that college players often already know, and it's something PJ was excellent at conveying to collegians. The paycheck is secondary, so long as they see value from what PJ is offering. If they don't, then it doesn't matter if PJ is yelling, whispering, or playing charades - they'll tune him out. 



> I've no evidence that PJ has reexamined his approach... why are you assuming that he has? I think the Knight comparison is pretty apt actually.


I'm sorry, I thought it was PJ who got choked, not the other way around (or have you not seen the video of Knight assaulting one of his players?). 



> I see no Blazer defenders anywhere close to as good as Duncan and Bowen and those two were defensive standouts prior to PJ arriving. On top of that, they've no defensive weak links like Portland does with Zach. The Blazers have better atheletes then San Antonio? PJ is going to let any team of his run? We see things very differently.


Theo Ratliff is Defender of the Year quality when healthy. Przybilla is also a very good defender. With his length and quick feet, Darius Miles has the potential to be one of the best wing guards in the league. Ruben Patterson - while the "Kobestopper" label is overdone, is among the best defenders in the NBA. San Antonio is better defensively across the board - but some of that is thanks to coaching. 



> that makes one of us.
> 
> STOMP


We may get our chance to see whether it was right to be optimistic or pessimistic before long. And don't get me wrong - I have reservations, and I'd probably prefer Casey or Iavaroni. PJ may just not be the disaster you anticipate.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> Thanks for the responses, STOMP.


thank you for providing thoughtful fodder for my Jones



> Jerry Sloan hasn't increased his subtlety in decades of coaching, and has done amazingly well. Also, I haven't seen the kind of foaming-at-the-mouth PJ that I remember from the Blazers' and Warriors' days.


I'd argue the assistant coach role is different then the head coach. 



> Fair enough, _need_ is too strong a word. Perhaps I should have said "would likely benefit" instead. How do _you_ know that PJ hasn't adjusted under the tutelage of Popovich? The Spurs' head coach sometimes yells and sometimes doesn't. It's a balance that every coach has to learn along the way (some never do, like Bob Knight, but just about everyone else does), it might have come to PJ over the last few years.


Balance is a good word for what I think PJ needs to strive towards. The best head coaches are usually not buddy buddy with the players like some of the assistants, but in the past PJ's been an overbearing bleep on a power trip IMO. 



> The fact is, these players have a great deal of learning to do, and a great deal of growing up to do. Sure, they might feel they need a coach less for "guidance" or "personal enrichment" the way a Shane Battier might have gotten from Coach K, but they do need to learn aspects of the game - unlearn bad habits, figure out complicated offenses and defenses, know how to be mentally disciplined and prepared for every game. Those are things that college players often already know, and it's something PJ was excellent at conveying to collegians. The paycheck is secondary, so long as they see value from what PJ is offering. If they don't, then it doesn't matter if PJ is yelling, whispering, or playing charades - they'll tune him out.


I agree about Portland's young players needing to progress in their understanding of the game and I suspect that PJ has a wealth of useful knowledge to draw from, but it's been his methods of teaching and heavy handed controlling of the game that has caused the falling out with the players on his teams in the past. If he hasn't adjusted his methods (I heard an interview where he claimed he'll be approaching his next head coaching gig much the same way as he has in the past), I expect him to fail again.



> I'm sorry, I thought it was PJ who got choked, not the other way around (or have you not seen the video of Knight assaulting one of his players?).


I feel they have both been overbearing taskmasters throughout their head coaching careers... which can work in college but fails in the NBA.



> Theo Ratliff is Defender of the Year quality when healthy. Przybilla is also a very good defender. With his length and quick feet, Darius Miles has the potential to be one of the best wing guards in the league. Ruben Patterson - while the "Kobestopper" label is overdone, is among the best defenders in the NBA. San Antonio is better defensively across the board - but some of that is thanks to coaching.


Duncan has been a All-NBA defensive player every year of his career and Bowen is probably the leagues top wing defender (along with Artest)... of the Blazers you list Rube is likely gone and Theo is not someone I expect to stay healthy... Darius has some potencial, so do Khryapa and Monia, but he's miles from Bowen right now... all three of those guys play the same position which minimizes their possible contributions. I'd put Pryzbilla above Nazr defensively but not by much, and of course his future as a Blazer is very much in doubt.

I'm really big on building a team around a stout D, and yes coaching and commitment to making D a team's top priority is very important to this. That said, I wish I could see Spurs like defensive talent/potencial in this club, but I don't... there is definitely room and potencial to improve.



> We may get our chance to see whether it was right to be optimistic or pessimistic before long. And don't get me wrong - I have reservations, and I'd probably prefer Casey or Iavaroni. PJ may just not be the disaster you anticipate.


This PJ rumor riled me up more then anything else Blazer related in the past year. It's my gut concern based on what I've observed from him over the years, of course my concerns may be misplaced for a variety of reasons... but I'd really prefer not finding out whether I'm right or wrong about him. I'll put it this way... If I had my druthers, Carlisimo would be the next Laker coach :biggrin: 

STOMP


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

STOMP said:


> thank you for providing thoughtful fodder for my Jones


My pleasure. 



> ... If he hasn't adjusted his methods (I heard an interview where he claimed he'll be approaching his next head coaching gig much the same way as he has in the past), I expect him to fail again.


Thanks for the info. If PJ is so dumb as to say that he's going to continue to be the same sort of bull-headed, over-the-top kind of head coach that he was in Portland and Golden State - even after seeing a coach who could be successful with a more, well, nuanced approach - I'd have to begin to agree with you. PJ can't be successful with his high-octane, go-for-the-throat approach (no pun), and if he hasn't changed _at all_, then hopefully Nash will have the sense to pass. But if he's learned to recognize the use of other motivational approaches, and has found a tactic or two that doesn't involve screaming, then good. 

As for the micro-managing of offenses, the Blazers could use a little of that - I think he's seen that there's a point where a coach can trust the players to run a fast break. If not, then he's really delusional (and I don't believe he is). 

As for your points on defense - I have only the Blazers' current roster to go by. If the Blazers lose some players, they will also gain players, and I'm expecting the "three amigos" will bear defense in mind in the future acquisitions... but who they'll be is a guessing game at this point.


----------

